# How about a Golden hood (roof) ornament?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all...we're in the Outer Banks for a week and Loocie continues to explore the joys of the sunroof...



















Gotta edit out the telephone lines, but it was a gorgeous sunset driving in...









And the seas are really high, winds >25mph









But at the end of the day, Loo just wants to take off her shades and catch a nap...










Hopefully more 'water time' tomorrow, when the rip current risk goes down.
Everybody have a good week!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love that first pic!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Loocie looks like she's loving the sun roof. shes so cute. great pictures, Denise


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine, wind & the ocean--GoldenNirvana


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures! Nice hood ornament.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent photos. I really thought you were going to have a hood ornament, but this is much better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think there would be a big market for these hood ornaments. Everyone could use a little bling like that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the roof ornament. You should get that boy some goggles so he will really be stylin and you dont have to worry about anything flying in his eyes. I love the jowls flapping in the wind.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great pictures. If I had a sunroof I would stick my head up there and let the last three strands of my hair blow away. That sunset was awesome


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pictures, love the first one with the mouth flapping! I tried to get Gus to do this in my car, but he didn't seem too into it!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Love the hood ornament and the sunset...stunning!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Love the first pic!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Realy enjoying the sun roof- great shots!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a great photo!

looks like we'll miss you guys by a few days - we'll be there this saturday, and i'm assuming you'll be heading out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous pics, She really looked to be enjoying herself 
She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Excellent photos. I really thought you were going to have a hood ornament, but this is much better.


Me to... Great pictures MB, looks like a great place to visit....Im sure the girls had a wonderful time


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> what a great photo!
> 
> looks like we'll miss you guys by a few days - we'll be there this saturday, and i'm assuming you'll be heading out.


Woo Hoo! Where are you staying? We're in Avon, oceanside...you'll love it, there's noone here, the beaches maybe have 2-3 people every mile and the weather is perfect!!!!!
Stop at Risky Business seafood for the crabcakes....heaven!!!! (Backfin, not lump...but I think I'll eat the rest of what they have before we leave

Tried the goggles for Loocie....no go. So I only let her be a hood ornament for about 1 minute with no cars in front of us....the 'flew flaps' were hilarious.

Thanks for all the sweet comments everyone....we're having a great vacation


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics Maribeth !!, just love that first one.
Enjoy the rest of your holiday, and I'm sure the girls will.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we'll be in Avon, Oceanside as well. the cottage we've got is close to the Food Lion. and, it's got a private pool. i am determined to get Faith swimming by the end of our week there!

are you staying at the same cottage you did before?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> we'll be in Avon, Oceanside as well. the cottage we've got is close to the Food Lion. and, it's got a private pool. i am determined to get Faith swimming by the end of our week there!
> are you staying at the same cottage you did before?


Clean out the pool filter religiously...if the rental company catches you, they'll 'boot ya' (but we got away with it last year :curtain
No, this is the 3rd different house we've had, no pool this time. We're on Nova drive right across from the 'Ocean Ryder'.
Here's a suggestion...take Faith Soundside...drive down Rt. 12 a ways till you see the Haulover pull off on the right. They have showers so you can rinse her there. Lots of kiteboarding (Canadian Hole).
The sound is only 2-3 ft. deep for about 50 yds., and no waves. Faith can romp without the waves bothering her....might break her in better.
I wear mine out there...they'll swim non stop.
Rip Currents are still bad oceanside, and I'm a scaredy cat...won't let mine go too far out at all....like 10 feet and I'm pulling them in.
You're gonna have a great time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

THANKS!

that is good to know. i will definately try to find that spot. she'd have a blast in 2-3 foot water each morning. i assume it's ok for me to waddle in as well?

and, i want to make sure - you mean head further south on Rt 12 for a while until i see a sign that says Haulover?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> THANKS!
> 
> that is good to know. i will definately try to find that spot. she'd have a blast in 2-3 foot water each morning. i assume it's ok for me to waddle in as well?
> 
> and, i want to make sure - you mean head further south on Rt 12 for a while until i see a sign that says Haulover?



Here:
Outer Banks Water Sports & Activities

Scroll down to Haulover Day Use Area...it's one mile north of Buxton, probably 2-3 miles south of Avon on Rt. 12.

And yes...we waddle quite often there...lol. And the sunsets are superb...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you are just getting me even more excited to get down there!


----------

